# bieten vs. anbieten



## wolverine77

Hallo,

When should I use "bieten" instead of "anbeiten"?

They both appear to have the same meaning.

(an)bieten - to offer, to give

"Dieses Gewehr bietet ein leichtes Gewicht und ein Magazin mit 50 Schuss Fassungsvermögen (an)." ? (an)bieten
"This rifle offers a light weight and a magazine with 50 shot capactity."

Can someone help?


----------



## elroy

_Ich biete dir etwas. _
I offer you something. = Something I have is available for you to use.

_Ich biete dir etwas an._
I offer you something. = I currently make an offer to you.

More concrete examples:

_Dieses Restaurant bietet ganz leckeres vietnamesisches Essen. _
This restaurant offers really tasty Vietnamese food.

_Er hat mir eine Zigarette angeboten, aber ich wollte sie nicht._
He offered me a cigarette, but I didn't want it.

Think,
"bieten": state, condition
"anbieten": process

Unfortunately, "an-" does not have a predictable meaning.


----------



## cyanista

wolverine77 said:
			
		

> "This rifle offers a light weight and a magazine with 50 shot capactity."


Dieses Gewehr bietet ein geringes Gewicht und einen 50-Schuss-Magazin. (Korrekturen wilkommen.)

You can only use "bieten" in this case. I'm at a loss to explain why, just remember it in this context.
Some more examples:
Dieses Auto bietet Sicherheit und Komfort.
Das Internet bietet nur beschränkte Anonymität.

Actually, I only met "anbieten" in connection with persons (or companies). Someone offers food or drinks, their help or accomodation, articles for sale.

Perhaps someone has more tips.


----------



## elroy

cyanista said:
			
		

> I'm at a loss to explain why,...


As I tried to explain above, "bieten" refers to a state or condition (an offer that stands; a feature) whereas "anbieten" refers to a process (the act of making an offer).

Your sentences are good, so I'll use them to try to explain the difference further:

_Dieses Auto bietet Sicherheit und Komfort._
This car offers security and comfort.  The car is not making an offer.  The verb here refers to a feature of the car that is always there (always "offered" by the car).
_ 
Das Internet bietet nur beschränkte Anonymität._
The Internet offers only limited anonymity.  Again, the Internet is not actually making an offer.  As in the sentence above, the reference is to something that is always (not) "offered" by the Internet. 

You did not provide concrete examples for "anbieten," but you said


> Actually, I have only met come across "anbieten" in connection with persons (or companies). Someone offers food or drinks, their help or accomodation, articles for sale.


which corroborates the fact that "anbieten" means "*to make an offer*." 

The problem is that the verb "offer" in English can mean both "to feature" and "to make an offer."

Anyway, it's obvious you and I know the difference; let's just hope our comments help Wolverine understand it too!


----------



## cyanista

Elroy, your rule works! 

Some examples for "anbieten":

Es wurden verschiedene Getränke angeboten.

Herr Schneider bietet sein Haus zum Verkauf *an*.

Ich habe ihm meine Hilfe und etwas Geld angeboten, aber er hat alles abgelehnt.

And thanks for your corrections, it's crystal clear now: you *meet* people and *come across* objects or phenomena.


----------



## Kajjo

wolverine77 said:
			
		

> (an)bieten
> "This rifle offers a light weight and a magazine with 50 shot capactity."



Maybe this replacements help a little bit:

You may use "bieten" in the sense of "to feature" or "to have the property of being xxx": If you can replace "offer" with "feature", then you can only use the German "bieten".

You may use "anbieten" if you can replace "offer" by "is willing to sell/give to you".

Kajjo


----------



## wolverine77

Hmm, I think I am beginning to understand. Let me try a few sentences auf Deutsch.

"Das Auto bietet ein Radio mit ein CD Spieler."
The car offers/features a radio with CD player.

"Der Mann bietet mir ein Auto mit ein Radio mit CD Spieler an."
The man offers/is offering me a car that has a radio and CD player."

Would this be correct?


----------



## elroy

wolverine77 said:
			
		

> "Das Auto bietet ein Radio mit ein*em* CD*-*Spieler."
> The car offers/features a radio with CD player.
> 
> "Der Mann bietet mir ein Auto mit ein*em* Radio mit *und einem* CD*-*Spieler an."
> The man offers/is offering me a car that has a radio and CD player."
> 
> Would this be correct?


So ist es richtig.


----------



## jester.

"bieten"  kann auch auf eine Auktion bezogen sein: Geld bei einer Auktion bieten.

"bieten" can also be related to an auction: to bid money in an auction.

(is "to bid" the right verb here? I'm not sure and my dictionary doesn't give a satisfying answer)


----------



## cyanista

No one noticed my question so I'll ask once more:

What is the difference between _Geld bieten_ and _Geld anbieten_?


----------



## elroy

j3st3r said:
			
		

> "bieten" kann auch auf eine Auktion bezogen sein: Geld bei einer Auktion bieten.
> 
> "bieten" can also be related to an auction: to bid money in an auction.
> 
> (is "to bid" the right verb here? I'm not sure and my dictionary doesn't give a satisfying answer)


"To bid" is correct but it's "*at* an auction."  Also, we don't usually say "to bid money" but rather "to bid _a certain mount of_ money," "to bid $100," etc.


----------



## jester.

cyanista said:
			
		

> No one noticed my question so I'll ask once more:
> 
> What is the difference between _Geld bieten_ and _Geld anbieten_?



Geld bieten is the abovementioned "to bid at an auction". Geld anbieten is to offer money, as a present or as something else. It has the sense of wanting to give someone money.


----------



## cyanista

Ist dieser Satz falsch?

_Man hat ihm Geld geboten, damit er schweigt._


----------



## Kajjo

cyanista said:
			
		

> Ist dieser Satz falsch?
> _Man hat ihm Geld geboten, damit er schweigt._



Hallo Cyanista,
der Satz ist korrekt und üblich. Die Verwendung ist ähnlich wie bei der Bedeutung "Auktion", das Verb "bieten" steht hier quasi für einen "Tausch" (Schweigen gegen Geld, Auktionsgewinn gegen Gebot). Im Falle von "Geld bieten" kann man jedoch beide Verben verwenden (bieten /anbieten).

Kajjo


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Auch in Italien, geradezu dem Mutterland guter Eiskunst, bietet eine Gelateria ja beide Arten von Speiseeisen nebeneinander an ohne die geringste Unterscheidung.


 I would have used "bietet" without "an" here, per my example above:


elroy said:


> _Dieses Restaurant bietet ganz leckeres vietnamesisches Essen. _
> This restaurant offers really tasty Vietnamese food.


 Is "bieten" by itself wrong in these contexts?

It seems that my explanation of "anbieten" above doesn't always apply.  In Kajjo's sentence, the restaurant isn't "making an offer," but it is


Kajjo said:


> willing to sell/give to you


  So perhaps we should say that "anbieten" should be used if _either_ applies ("making an offer *or* willing to sell/give to you")?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Is "bieten" by itself wrong in these contexts?


No, it is not wrong, but has a slightly different meaning. I feel it to be pretty non-idiomatic in this case.



elroy said:


> making an offer *or* willing to sell/give to you


Or maybe "to have on offer"? "Bieten" is more along "to provide" or even "to feature".


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> No, it is not wrong, but has a slightly different meaning.


 Das Restaurant bietet leckeres Essen. = One of the restaurant's features is tasty food. (strange thing to say in most contexts)
Das Restaurant bietet leckeres Essen an. = The restaurant offers tasty food.

Right?


Kajjo said:


> Or maybe "to have on offer"?


 YES!  That's perfect!  "To have on offer or to make an offer."


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Right?






elroy said:


> Das Restaurant bietet leckeres Essen.


Ja, realistischer wäre zum Beispiel:

_Die neue Dachterrasse bietet eine phantastische Aussicht. 
Das Restaurant bietet ein mittelalterlich anmutendes Ambiente._

In diesem Zusammenhang fällt mir auch "geboten bekommen" ein:
_
Ab Mitternacht bekommt man dort Live-Musik geboten.
Wir bekommen da nicht nur exzellenten Service, sondern auch attraktive Rabatte geboten.

_


----------



## elroy

Maybe we can say this:

"bieten": If X "bietet" Y, then when you buy or use X, Y "comes with the package"; you don't have to purchase it separately.
"anbieten": If X "bietet" Y "an," Y is something you have to purchase/acquire separately.

Das Restaurant bietet ein tolles Ambiente. = By dining at the restaurant, you automatically get the nice ambience.
Das Restaurant bietet leckeres Essen an. = You have to buy the food separately.  You don't get it just by walking into the restaurant and sitting down.


----------



## berndf

I think that is too narrow._ Etwas anbieten_ is always in relation to a transaction, selling or giving away something or rendering a service (either an _offer _in the legal sense or, as in this example, an_ invitation to tender_)._ Etwas bieten_ is unrelated to any transaction.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> I think that is too narrow._ Etwas anbieten_ is always in relation to a transaction, selling or giving away something or rendering a service (either an _offer _in the legal sense or, in this example, an_ invitation to tender_)._ Etwas bieten_ is unrelated to any transaction.


 Agreed.



elroy said:


> you don't have to purchase it separately.


No, the point is more that "bieten" is usually said if you don't think about a transaction at all, but just about the feature, characteristic, option, value.



elroy said:


> Das Restaurant bietet ein tolles Ambiente.


Here "bieten" is just a better word for "hat". 

_Das Restaurant (hat/bietet/ist gekennzeichnet durch) ein tolles Ambiente.
= Eines der Merkmale des Restaurants ist die Tatsache, dass es ein tolles Ambiente bietet.  _

"Bieten" kann aber auch "ermöglichen" bedeuten:

_Sein Wohlstand bot auch ihr ein sorgenfreies Leben.
Sein Arbeitsvertrag bot ihm die Möglichkeit, nebenbei freiberuflich zu arbeiten.
_


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Etwas anbieten_ is always in relation to a transaction, selling or giving away something or rendering a service (either an _offer _in the legal sense or, as in this example, an_ invitation to tender_).


 Except for “jemandem das Du anbieten.”   But I guess that’s a figurative transaction.


----------



## JClaudeK

Folgende Definitionen des DWDS grenzen m.M.n. den Sinn von "*bieten*" gut ab:

1) jmdm. etw. in Aussicht stellen, versprechen, zusichern
_dem Finder eine Belohnung bieten 
jmdm. eine Entschädigung, einen Ersatz bieten 
was bietest du mir dafür als Gegenwert?
jmdm. eine Chance, Möglichkeit bieten 
_
2) jmdm. etw. geben, gewähren
_gehoben einem Verzweifelten Trost, Halt bieten
gehoben jmdm. Obdach, Schutz, Unterschlupf, Asyl bieten
dem Käufer eine Garantie bieten
Schließlich, was kann ich einer Frau bieten?
_
5) etw. zeigen, darbieten
_ein neues Programm, wertvolle Filme, gute Musik bieten
er bot eine reife, gute Leistung
diese Arbeit bietet (= bereitet) große Schwierigkeiten
_
vs. *anbieten*

1) jmdm. etw., sich selbst zur Verfügung stellen
_jmdm. einen Stuhl, Platz, seinen Wagen anbieten
jmdm. seinen Arm anbieten
jmdm. seine Hilfe anbieten 
_
2) jmdm. etw. gegen Bezahlung zur Verfügung stellen, offerieren
_Waren (zum Verkauf) anbieten 
dem Verleger ein Manuskript (zum Druck), dem Theater ein Stück (zur Aufführung) anbieten 
seine Dienste (als Gepäckträger) anbieten _

3) jmdm. etw. vorschlagen
_jmdm. einen Tausch, Ersatz, Vertrag, seinen Rücktritt, Bedenkzeit anbieten
jmdm. das Du anbieten* **
jmdm. ein Amt, den Vorsitz anbieten (= antragen)



elroy said:



* Except for “jemandem das Du anbieten.”  But I guess that’s a figurative transaction. 

Click to expand...

_


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> _dem Finder eine Belohnung bieten
> jmdm. eine Entschädigung, einen Ersatz bieten _


 Hmmm...hier hätte ich (in Einklang mit unserem überarbeiteten Schema) definitiv "anbieten" verwendet.  


JClaudeK said:


> _dem Käufer eine Garantie bieten_


 Hier wohl auch?


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Hmmm...hier hätte ich (in Einklang mit unserem überarbeiteten Schema) definitiv "anbieten" verwendet.


Beides ist hier möglich (wenn auch nicht 100%ig gleichbedeutend). - Die Grenzen zwischen den 2 Verben verschwimmen manchmal, das stimmt.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> (wenn auch nicht 100%ig gleichbedeutend)


 Wast ist der Unterschied zwischen "dem Finder eine Belohnung bieten" und "dem Finder eine Belohnung anbieten" (auch wenn das nur eine Nuance ist)?


----------



## JClaudeK

"dem Finder eine Belohnung bieten" >  "dem Finder eine Belohnung in Aussicht stellen" z.B. in einer Annonce

"dem Finder eine Belohnung anbieten" > "dem Finder eine Belohnung zur Verfügung stellen": der Finder steht vor mir und übergibt mir die verlohrene Brieftasche, da hole ich einen Schein aus der Brieftasche und strecke ihn dem Finder hin, (dieser kann die Belohnung nehmen oder nicht - vielleicht weigert er sich, diese zu nehmen, weil er es ganz normal findet, dem Besitzer sein Eigentum auszuhändigen).


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Except for “jemandem das Du anbieten.”  But I guess that’s a figurative transaction.


It might at first sound like a joke, but that is exactly what it is and not only figuratively. Switching from _Sie _to _Du _is indeed a _contract _in German in a literal sense. It consists of _Abgebot_ and _Annahme_, the legal definition of a _Vertrag_.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Switching from _Sie _to _Du _is indeed a _contract _in German in a literal sense.


 

Das kommst mir jetzt ein bisschen weit hergeholt vor.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "dem Finder eine Belohnung bieten" >  "dem Finder eine Belohnung in Aussicht stellen" z.B. in einer Annonce
> 
> "dem Finder eine Belohnung anbieten" > "dem Finder eine Belohnung zur Verfügung stellen": der Finder steht vor mir und übergibt mir die verlohrene Brieftasche, da hole ich einen Schein aus der Brieftasche und strecke ihn dem Finder hin, (dieser kann die Belohnung nehmen oder nicht - vielleicht weigert er sich, diese zu nehmen, weil er es ganz normal findet, dem Besitzer sein Eigentum auszuhändigen).


I agree. Technically, _eine Belohnung bieten_ is a_ Auslobung_, which is a _einseitiges Rechtsgeschäft_ (_unilateral act_), which binds the acting person without the acceptance of a counter party, and not the initiation of a _Vertrag_ (a contract, a transaction).


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Das kommst mir jetzt ein bisschen weit hergeholt vor.


I suggest you watch a few old films from the 50s. It used to be ritual with the an elaborate protocol. The saying is a leftover from those days.

EDIT: Even worse if you go back to the 30s. _Das Du anbieten_ involved proper Prussian military posture: Standing straight, clapping one's heels, then bending one's upper body slightly (but only slightly) forward and toasting with a full glass. Looks ridiculous today.

Some de-militarised rituals even exist today:


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> dem Käufer eine Garantie bieten





elroy said:


> Hier wohl auch?


Die Bedeutung ist verschieden.

Wird eine Garantie geboten, so beinhaltet das Geschäft unter anderem auch die Garantie. Die Garantie ist ein Merkmal und im allgemeinen dann fest enthalten.

Wird eine Garantie angeboten, so ist dies im Allgemeinen eine zusätzliche Option mit Extrakosten. Der Käufer kann sie auch ablehnen bzw. verzichten.



berndf said:


> Switching from _Sie _to _Du _is indeed a _contract _in German in a literal sense. It consists of _Abgebot_ and _Annahme_, the legal definition of a _Vertrag_.


Allerdings, ja! In letzter Zeit verwässert das ein (leider) wenig, aber nach wie vor ist Duzen oder Siezen durchaus von Tragweite und für viele tief empfunden.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> (a) dem Finder eine Belohnung bieten" > "dem Finder eine Belohnung in Aussicht stellen" z.B. in einer Annonce
> (b) "dem Finder eine Belohnung anbieten" > "dem Finder eine Belohnung zur Verfügung stellen"


(a): volle Zustimmung
(b): Ich würde eher sagen, "anbieten" ist ein Angebot [sic!], das dann angenommen oder abgelehnt werden kann. Bei einer Erzählung im Präteritum würde ich geradezu erwarten, dass das Angebot abgelehnt wurde. Sonst würde man wohl weniger das anbieten betonen als dass die Belohnung übergeben wurde.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Wird eine Garantie angeboten, so ist dies im Allgemeinen eine zusätzliche Option mit Extrakosten. Der Käufer kann sie auch ablehnen bzw. verzichten.





Kajjo said:


> Bei einer Erzählung im Präteritum würde ich geradezu erwarten, dass das Angebot abgelehnt wurde. Sonst würde man wohl weniger das anbieten betonen als dass die Belohnung übergeben wurde.


 Yes, this is what I was getting at when I originally said: 


elroy said:


> _Ich biete dir etwas an._
> I offer you something. = I currently make an offer to you.
> 
> _Er hat mir eine Zigarette angeboten, aber ich wollte sie nicht._
> He offered me a cigarette, but I didn't want it.
> 
> "bieten": state, condition
> "anbieten": process


 I got thrown off by the restaurant example, but maybe I can think of it as the restaurant "making an offer" by making food items available for a price, and you can accept that offer or not, just like I can offer you an apple and you can take it or not.


----------



## gvergara

Kajjo said:


> Wird eine Garantie angeboten, so ist dies im Allgemeinen eine zusätzliche Option mit Extrakosten. Der Käufer kann sie auch ablehnen bzw. verzichten.


Hallo zusammen,

Könnte/Sollte man auch _anbieten _im folgenden Fall verwenden? Du kauftest ein Gerät, für das der Verkäufer keine Garantie bietet. Dann möchtest du das Produkt zurückgeben, weil es dir nicht gefallen hat, und/oder einen großen Defekt hatte. Im Laden sagst du zum Verkäufer, dass du das Produkt zurückgeben willst, und um das zu vermeiden, bietet er dir eine spezielle, extralange Garantie *an*.

Danke im Voraus,

G.


----------



## Kajjo

gvergara said:


> und um das zu vermeiden, bietet er dir eine spezielle, extralange Garantie *an*.


This is correct.


----------



## gvergara

Letzte Frage, um mein Verständnis zu überprüfen. Du _bietest _dein Auto für EU$12.000 (Zeitungsannonce vielleicht). Dann ruft dich ein Mensch an, und er sagt zu dir: "_Ich biete Ihnen EU$10.500 *an*_". Meinem Erachten nach kann man das Angebot dieses Menschen schon ablehhen, oder? Wenn das stimmt, könnte man auch _bieten _verwenden?


----------



## Kajjo

hier muss es "anbieten" sein:

_Du bietest dein Auto für € 12.000 an._ (Zeitungsannonce vielleicht)

here both are possible:

_Ich biete Ihnen Euro 10.500 an.
Ich biete Ihnen Euro 10.500. <more common in negotiations>_

Please note the proper way to write the Euro currency in German:

_€ 2,50
Euro 2,50
2,50 Euro (only as part of normal sentences)_

There is no $ possible with Euro.


----------



## gvergara

Kajjo said:


> hier muss es "anbeiten" sein:
> 
> _Du bietest dein Auto für € 12.000 an._ (Zeitungsannonce vielleicht)


Danke, ich denke (und hoffe), ich hab dieses Thema verstanden. In "meinem" Satz ging es auch um ein Angebot, das abgelehnt oder angenommen werden kann. Hier geht es eigentlich um kein Merkmal.


----------



## Kajjo

gvergara said:


> In "meinem" Satz ging es auch um ein Angebot, das abgelehnt oder angenommen werden kann. Hier geht es eigentlich um kein Merkmal.


Bitte schreibe noch einmal genau, um welchen Satz es jetzt geht. Eigentlich hatte ich doch in #38 auf alles geantwortet.



Kajjo said:


> 1  Ich biete Ihnen Euro 10.500 an.
> 2  Ich biete Ihnen Euro 10.500. <more common in negotiations>


Bitte beachte, dass Version 2 üblicher ist und sich auf die Bedeutung "bieten = to bid (like in an auction)" bezieht und daher eine Ausnahme zu der Regel mit dem Merkmal darstellt.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Bitte beachte, dass Version 2 üblicher ist und sich auf die Bedeutung "bieten = to bid (like in an auction)" bezieht und daher eine Ausnahme zu der Regel mit dem Merkmal darstellt.




_Anbieten = offer
Bieten = bid_


----------

